# Sinamics S120 Fehler 20005 Typ1 Grund 0x1h



## Heundje (20 November 2013)

Guten Tag

Also wir benutze eine Sinamics S120 mit einer Control Unit 320, einem Smart Line Modul und einem Double Motor Modul die über Profibus DP / ProfiSafe mit einer Simens SPS und mit einer Drive Cliq Leitung an 2 Servomotoren verbunden ist.

Beim online gehen auf die Sinamics bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung
20005:Gerät Typ1, log, Adresse 306 gestört (Bit 0, Gebernummer 0 Grund 0x1h)
20005:Gerät Typ1, log, Adresse 280 gestört (Bit 0, Gebernummer 0 Grund 0x1h)

Mir ist klar es er ein Fehler mit dem Aktortreiber hat. Problem wie kann ich diesen Fehler lösen/beheben?

Zur weiteren Information bekomme ich noch die Störmeldung
30600: SI MM: Stop A ausgelöst (9999)
30611: SI MM: Defekt in einem Überwachungskanal (2001)
30680: SI Motion MM: Prüfsummenfehler sichere Überwachungen (0)
1680: SI Motion CU: Prüfsummenfehler sichere Überwachungen (0)
für beide Servos.

Mit vielen Dank!
Heundje


----------



## adiemus84 (20 November 2013)

Servus,

mal ganz vorsichtig gefragt: Reset durch Spannungslosschalten durchgeführt?


----------



## Heundje (20 November 2013)

Ja Reset durch Spannungslosschalten haben wir schon gemacht. Genauso die Sinamics und die SPS auf Werkeinstellung zurückgesetzt und das Programm wieder reingeladen aber Fehler blieben dennoch.


----------



## Superkater (20 November 2013)

Hallo Heundje,

die Fehler 20005 (Drivecliq Teilnehmer ist abgekackt) kommen nicht vom Sinamics, sondern von einer Simotion CPU. 

Die Simotion redet mit der internen CU320 via internen Profibus und sort sind halt auf PZD Adresse 306 und 280 Telegramme zwischen Simotion und sinamics verschaltet.

Die Fehler bekommt man meist weg, indem man die Drivecliqteilnehmer richtig anhand der Soll-Topolige ansteckt.

Die Safety Fehler in der Gruppe 30xxx können tausende Ursachen haben, aber meist wurde die Safety-IBS nicht vollständig fertiggemacht.


----------



## Heundje (20 November 2013)

Und kannst du mir sagen wo ich mir die Soll-Topologien ansehen kann?

Das mit den Safety Fehler war nur für weitere Information.


----------



## ChristophD (21 November 2013)

Hallo,

mal ganz langsam jetzt.
Der Alarm 20005 kommt von der Simotion und sagt nicht mehr als:
Der Teilnehmer mit der Adresse xxx hat einen Fehler anstehen.

Der Alarm kommt wegen der anstehenden Safety Fehler am Antrieb, das hat gar nichts mit  DRIVE-CLiQ oder so zu tun.

Also einfach mal überprüfen warum der STOP A ausgelöst hat, vermutlich eine F-Verknüpfung im SINAMICS nicht korrekt.
Der Prüfsummenfehler kann kommen wenn man HW austauscht ohne den Tausch bei Safety zu quittieren.

Um die Safety Einstellungen zu kontrollieren einfach mit dem Scout online gehen und am SINAMICS Antireb unter
Funktionen -> Safety Integrated die Einstellungen kontrollieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)

Die Soll-Topologiestimmt mit der Ist-Topologie überein.

Haben dann die HW der SPS nochmal überprüft und dabei ist uns aufgefallen, dassbei den sicheren Eingängen der SPS war noch eine Lichtrschranke Softwaremäßigbei den Parametern eingefügt die aber Hardwaremäßig schon entfernt worden war.Wir haben die Lichtschranke aus dem Parameter rausgenommen und dasSicherheitsprogramm neu generieren lassen. Dann nochmal alles rüber geladen.
Haben dann den HWaustausch auch bei der Safety quittiert. Die Fehler sind trotzdem geblieben. 
Meine Frage muss man die Lichtschranke dann noch aus der Sinamics löschen?


----------



## ChristophD (21 November 2013)

Hallo,

wenn die Lichtschranke beim SINAMICS ausgewertet wurde dann ja dann must du sie auch dort löschen.
Schau doch bitte einfach beim SINAMICS in der Safety Configuration warum der STOP A ausgelöst wurde , so schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)

Meinst du was bei SINAMICS Antireb unter Funktionen -> Safety Integrated  Diagnos der Sicheren Funktion steht?


----------



## ChristophD (21 November 2013)

ja zum Besispiel


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)




----------



## ChristophD (21 November 2013)

und wie ist der Status der Safety Signale ? schaut ´ja ganz so aus als wenn da ein Signal fehlt, also mal durch die Konfigurationmasken klicken und schauen wo welches Signal fehlt


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)

das vermute ich auch das ein Signal fehlt. Bloß wissen wir nicht welches.
hier dann nochmal die Konfigurationsmasken


----------



## bike (21 November 2013)

So wie aussieht passt eure Hardware nicht zur Software.
Ist daran eine T-CPU angeschlossen und ist diese richtig parametriert und das Safeprogramm programmiert?

Hat das Zeug überhaupt schon einmal fehlerfrei funktioniert oder wird Jugend forscht hier im Forum gemacht? 


bike


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)

Also die Anlage ist eine Abschlussprojekt für den staatlich geprüften Techniker und hat auch funktioniert. Bloß letztes Jahr wurde die Anlage in Sand gehauen weil die ein Parameter falsch gesetzt worden war und die eine Achse um die Ohren geflogen ist. Und wir jetzt versuchen die Anlage wieder zu laufen zu kriegen.
Ja da ist eine T-CPU angeschlossen und ob das Safeprogramm richtig programmiert ist kann ich nicht sagen weil eine Lichtvorhang ,von den zuvor 2 verbauten Lichtvorhängen, entfernt wurde uns somit das Programm geändert werden müsste.
Dachte das der Fehler nur von der Sinamics kommt aber wie es aussieht hängt das Safeprogramm da mit zusammen. Dann ist der Fehler doch etwas komplizierter.

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## bike (21 November 2013)

Wenn ein Lichtvorhang weg fällt, müsst ihr im Programm diesen auch entfernen.
In der Hardware sollte es ohne große Probleme möglich sein.
ggF. ist es möglich, das original Programm zu verwenden, wenn der Lichtvorhang gebrückt wird.


bike


----------



## Heundje (21 November 2013)

In der Hardware ging das auch relativ einfach. 
Dann porbieren wir mal den Lichtvorhang auf den Eingang zu brücken und das alte Programm wieder drauf zu spielen.


----------



## dennisbz (21 November 2013)

Sehe ich genau wie Christoph. 
Versuch doch zuerst mal, was passiert, wenn ihr Safety testweise (sic!) deaktiviert. 
Läuft die Achse dann? 
Ich hatte auch schon mal ganz blöde Fehler ... Gerade bei konvertierten und kopierten Projekten kann es sein, dass alles gut ist, die beide Safetyparameter in der Expertenliste identisch sind und er dennoch 'Prüfsummenfehler' motzt. 
Antwort von (nicht Level 1...) Support: Safety komplett deaktivieren und neu anlegen. Und dann gings... 

Also: Zuerst deaktivieren um überhaupt zu sehen obs ohne Safety geht. 
Dann: Safety neu in Betrieb nehmen
Zuletzt: Safety tracen ;-)

Gruß, 
Dennis

// Edit
Ich hab wohl nur die Hälfte gelesen. Sorry. Klar muss natürlich das Safety Programm von der Sicherheitssteuerung auch passen. Aber entweder steuert ihr nur einen Kanal an, oder es liegt nicht nur am Sicherheitsprogramm. 
Ich würds dennoch erst mal ohne Safety testen. Evt. muss dann jedoch die STO Freigabe gebrückt werden?


----------



## gravieren (22 November 2013)

Hi

Ist hier eine T-CPU  oder ein  TF-CPU     ?

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (22 November 2013)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ist hier eine T-CPU  oder ein  TF-CPU     ?
> 
> ...




Nimm es hin, das ist nicht definiert und auch ein Geheimnis.
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass irgend ein Projekt gefunden wurde und nun Jungdynamiker denken sich profilieren zu können.

Unseren Studis erkläre ich, dass sie zuerst schauen, denken und dann verstehen sollen.

Daher ist der Thread leider nicht so echt richtig angelegt.


bike


----------



## dennisbz (22 November 2013)

Ja ... Wäre nett zu wissen... 
Für das Problem ist es aber imo zunächst egal. Der Antrieb (bzw die Antriebs-Safety) zickt rum.


----------



## dennisbz (26 November 2013)

Ja Jungs, wie schaute aus? 
Problem gelöst?


----------



## Heundje (27 November 2013)

Guten Morgen
Benutzen ein TF CPU.
Nein, unser Fehler haben wir noch nicht behoben sind aber dabei Es ist halt so das wir uns selbständig in die Anlage einarbeiten müssen und ich noch kein Spezialist bei diesem Thema bin deswegen wäre es nicht schlecht wenn genaue Vorgehensweisen beschrieben werden bei den Vorschlägen zur Fehlerbehebung.

mfg
Heundje


----------



## dennisbz (28 November 2013)

Heundje, 

dann schießt mal los: wo hängts denn? 
Habt ihr Safety mal testweise deaktiviert? 

Das Thema ist recht komplex. 
Ihr habt ein Sicherheitskonzept, an dem rumgepfuscht wurde, eine CPU, einen F-Part in dieser, eine Motion CPU, ein Umrichtersystem und auch noch die Antriebssafety. Ganz schön viel auf einmal...
Daher kann man euch auch nicht einfach so auf die Schnelle sagen, 'macht das so und dann läufts'. 

Ich denke, wichtig für euch ist ersteinmal zu verstehen, was alles in eurem System drin ist und wieso überhaupt. Und wie die Dinger miteinander kommunizieren. 
Da hilft nur Dokus lesen und gezielt nachfragen. Für den Neueinsteiger empfehle ich das PI "Anbindung SINAMICS S120 an die Technologie-CPU " Handbuch. 
Da ist wirklich alles (und eben nur das) was man zum Beginnen benötigt, Schritt für Schritt erklärt. 

Ach noch was: Wenn ihr Fragen habt, hilft es, die Umgebung genau zu beschreiben. Also meinetwegen "317TF CPU, S7 Tconfig V4.2.3, S120 mit CU320-2 PN? und Firmware 4.6 und Safety Extended"

gruß

edit: hässliche Schrift vom kopieren des Dokutitels ...


----------



## Heundje (28 November 2013)

Ja es lag an den Safety. Haben dann bei Siemens angerufen und die haben dann gesagt wir sollen die Parameter kopieren. Also sind wir online auf die beiden Antriebe dann bei Safety Intergradet die Parameter kopieren da zwischen der Control Unit und dem Motor Modul verschiedene Parameter gespeichert worden waren. Dann in die Sinamics laden und die Anlage neu starten. Danach waren die Fehler behoben.

Werde dein Tipp beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen und trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe 

mfg
Heundje


----------

